# Haruka garden railway_Fall 2015



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

As I told Jerry in the other thread I spent several hours on Sunday lying down to the ground to make movies of the train using Panasonic Lumix, HD mode; different from last movies, I used a tiny tripod this time. In addition, I also set macro function so the close-up objects would be in better focus. It seems the tripod helps quite a lot. Please comment and provide me more technical information how to be make good movies. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lfHYUCYDC4&feature=youtu.be


----------

